# سر إبتسامة الموناليزا ؟



## Maya (15 ديسمبر 2005)

*سر إبتسامة الموناليزا ؟*

*وأخيرا وبعد طول انتظار ....

تمكن العلماء من حل لغز ابتسامة الموناليزا الغامضة التي ظلت تحيِّر المفسِّرين منذ أكثر ممن 500 عام. فقد أظهر تحليل أجراه برنامج كمبيوتر أن ابتسامتها تعبِّر عن :

 السعادة بنسبة 83 % 

والاشمئزاز بنسبة 9 %

 والخوف بنسبة 6 % 

والغضب بنسبة 2 % . 


والبرنامج الذي شاركتْ في إعداده جامعتا أمستردام الهولندية وإلينوي الأميركية يقوم بتفسير المزاج البشري بدراسة ملامح الوجه، كتقوُّس الشفتين والتجاعيد المحيطة بالعينين وغيرها من الملامح التي تعبر عما يجيش في النفوس.

فإلى كل فنان أعجبته لوحة العبقري ليوناردو دافينشي  وإلى كل من  حيرته ابتسامة الموناليزا الغامضة هاهو العلم الحديث يقدم لكم التفسير  بمقاييس ونسب دقيقة ..*


----------



## ezzzak (15 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمه يا maya منتظرين موضيع جميله منك


----------



## Coptic Man (16 ديسمبر 2005)

*موضوع جميل يا مايا وفعلا انا كنت دايما بركز علي ابتسامة الموناليزا ومش افهمها 

وحاليا برضه مش فاهمها حاسس وده رايي الشخصي اني نظرتها فيها قسوة وسخرية عجيبة 

بس طبعا الكمبيوتر ادق*


----------



## Maya (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*أخي mena_hot 

معك حق وكما قلت فهذه اللوحة ليست عادية كأي لوحة أخرى بل إن فيها عبقرية واضحة للفنان ليوناردو دافينشي حيث أن ابتسامة الموناليزا تلك المرأة الهادئة الوجه شكلت تحدي كبير للكثيرين من فنانين ومهتمين بعلم  نفس وتحليل شخصية  في فهمها وحتى بعض الفنانين ممن حاولوا تقليد اللوحة لم يندمجوا فيها أو لم يصلوا إلى ما  يسمى روحانية اللوحة التي يتمتع بها صاحبها الأصلي فقط ، ليدركوا سرها ولغزها ....

 وأعتقد أن دافينشي كان يقصد أن يجعل من لوحته لغزاً حقيقياً يبقى من بعده لعشرات بل لمئات السنين ، والآن ورغم أن نتيجة علمية وتفسير واضح لهذه اللوحة إلا أنه وبعد مئات السنين ( إن بقيت هناك حياة وبقيت اللوحة أو صورها موجودة ) فإنه سيأتي شخص يقف أمام اللوحة ويتساءل : ترى إلى ما ترمز هذه الابتسامة ..؟..هل هي فرح أم سخرية أم شيء آخر ؟ .  *


----------



## My Rock (17 ديسمبر 2005)

معلومات رائعة, و انا كنت قرأت كتيب عن الموناليزا لكن ما فهمت منه شئ ههههه

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## zaki (17 مارس 2006)

*





مصمم العمل     :            ليوناردو دا فنشي 
تاريخ إنشاء العمل:      حوالي 1503 إلى 1507 
مكان العمل       :         متحف اللوفر, باريس​*


----------



## Maya (25 مايو 2006)

*500عام على رسم الموناليزا*




*-------------------------​*
*موناليزا صاحبة الابتسامة الغامضة التي رسمها الفنان الإيطالي ليوناردو 
دي فينتشي وأكثر عمل فني شهرة على نطاق العالم سيبلغ عمرها هذا العام 500 سنة.

وقد حيرت ابتسامتها الغامضة المؤرخين والعلماء طيلة قرون ماضية  ودارت بينهم نقاشات منذ أن وضع دا فينتشي آخر لمسة على اللوحة . ولا يعرف على وجه التحديد السنة التي بدأ فيها الرسام برسم اللوحة ، ولكن المعروف أنه انتهى من رسمها في عام 1506 . 

واللوحة معلقة الآن في متحف اللوفر في باريس ، وقد وضعت خلف جدار من الزجاج الذي لا يخترقه الرصاص ويحرسها عدد من رجال الأمن المدججين بالسلاح. 

ولكن لماذا كل هذه الضجة حولها الآن بعد كل هذه السنين  ؟ 

ويقول فرانك فيهرنباخ الخبير في عصر النهضة في جامعة هارفارد إنه لا يوجد داع لهذه الضجة فهي لوحة جميلة ، إلا أن الصدف التاريخية جعلت منها مشهورة. 

ومن بين تلك الصدف التي زادت من شهرتها اختفاؤها من متحف اللوفر في عام 1911 . وقال فيهرنباخ إن عودتها  بعد عامين زادت من شهرتها ، وأصبحت مقصد للكثيرين في المتحف. 

ومنذ ذلك الوقت نشأت علاقة إعجاب بين الناس وبينها . وقال فيهرباخ إن هناك دليلاً أكيدا على إعجاب دا فينتشي بعلم الطبيعة، ذلك لأنه صورها جالسة وتحيط بها أشجار ومروج خضراء.*


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 يونيو 2006)

*معتقدش ان حد هايعرف سر الموناليزا الا هي نفسا او دافنشي نفسة هو اللي هايقدر يقولنا *
*شكرا يامايا على الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## Maya (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*دراسة جديدة حول الموناليزا*

*توصلت دراسة كندية جديدة اعتمدت على التصوير الرقمي الثلاثي الأبعاد للوحة ليوناردو دافنشي الشهيرة الموناليزا والتي تعود للقرن السادس عشر  ، إلى أن ابتسامة موناليزا  الغامضة هي إما ابتسامة لإمرأة حامل أو أنها لأم رزقت بطفل منذ وقت قصير . 

 وكشف المجلس الوطني للأبحاث في كندا في اوتاوا نتائج دراسة طلبها متحف اللوفر الفرنسي أنجزت بفضل نظام مسح متطور يعمل بالليزر وبالألوان وبثلاثية الأبعاد. 
واستغرقت عملية المسح الثلاثي الأبعاد 16 ساعة، وبدأت في العام 2004 لكن تحليل المسح الضوئي استغرق عاماً كاملاً تقريباً قبل إعلان نتيجته .

وقال - برونو موتان  - أمين متاحف فرنسا في مؤتمر صحافي عقده في اوتاوا أن الدراسة كشفت أن موناليزا كانت ترتدي منديلا من القماش الشفاف كان معلقاً في أعلى ثوبها  ، وهو ما كانت ترتديه النساء الحوامل أو اللواتي وضعن طفلا للتو وذلك وفق ما كان شائع في تلك الفترة حين رسمت اللوحة . 

وقال موتان أن هذه اللوحة ربما  رسمت بمناسبة ولادة الطفل الثاني لموناليزا و تبدو في الصورة  تلتفت إليك و تحدق فيك وهي تبتسم بخفر. 

و أضاف موتان إنهم تمكنوا من رؤية أشياء في اللوحة لم تكن مرئية من قبل وذلك بفضل تقنية تصوير تعتمد على الأشعة ما فوق الحمراء التي تجعل بعض الأنسجة شفافة بما يسمح برؤية طبقات الألوان تحتها. 

وسمحت هذه التقنية بمعرفة أن الموناليزا لم تترك شعرها منسدلا وإنما مرفوعا في ما يشبه  كعكة ضمتها قبعة قماشية صغيرة من الخلف.

ولطالما ظن الناس أن موناليزا كانت مسدلة  شعرها على كتفيها الأمر الذي حير المؤرخين والباحثين الذين اهتموا باللوحة لان هذه الطريقة بتصفيف الشعر في عصر النهضة كان خاصية الشابات والنساء سيئات السمعة وهو ما لا ينطبق على سيدة راقية وزوجة تاجر حرير غني . 

و أفاد المركز الكندي أن اللوحة الخشبية التي رسمت عليها موناليزا  حساسة تجاه العوامل الطبيعية والطقس. إلا أن ظروف الاحتفاظ بها الحالية تمنع تلفها. 
وقال جون تايلور أحد الباحثين أن طبقة الطلاء وان كانت تعاني تفسخا إلا أنها تبقى متماسكة بفضل ركيزتها المصنوعة من الصفصاف مضيفاً :  " إنه لخبر سعيد بالنسبة إلى عمل فني عمره 500 عام".*


----------



## thamer77 (29 سبتمبر 2006)

سبحان الله ولا أله الا الله من جد حاجه غريبة لما واحد ينظر في الموناليزا يحس انو هي زعلان ومرة فرحانة مني عارف وشكرا علي الموضوع


----------



## meme85 (30 سبتمبر 2006)

فعلا موضوع جميل يا مايا . شكرا لكي


----------

